# OMG Can you believe this !!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

In the daily Spanish Business News this afternoon I saw this at the foot of the main article ..... I find this unbelievable !!!!!! lane: Sue x 


"*Spanish companies Inditex, Telefónica and Mapfre have been named as being among the best in the world. They are included in a top 40 ranking in the Business Week magazine which has highlighted their leadership and capacity for innovation. Inditex was 9th, Telefónica 21st and Mapfre 23rd. The top three are Nintendo, Google and Apple.*" Typically Spanish 7.10.09


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> In the daily Spanish Business News this afternoon I saw this at the foot of the main article ..... I find this unbelievable !!!!!! lane: Sue x
> 
> 
> "*Spanish companies Inditex, Telefónica and Mapfre have been named as being among the best in the world. They are included in a top 40 ranking in the Business Week magazine which has highlighted their leadership and capacity for innovation. Inditex was 9th, Telefónica 21st and Mapfre 23rd. The top three are Nintendo, Google and Apple.*" Typically Spanish 7.10.09



Best at what???


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Best at what???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


..........errrrrr apparently "their leadership and capacity for innovation" !!!!! they obviously didnt tally up any scores for pricing, customer service, and efficiency did they!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Remember, Telefónica is now a global organisation with business interests all over the world. They are the third biggest telecom group in the world. They own, for example, the O2 mobile network in UK as well as Movistar. 
Of course, their dominant position in the Spanish fixed line market (75% share) as the former state monopoly makes them, like BT in UK, arrogant and unresponsive to customer demand, but internationally they are known as aggressive, go-ahead company with business acumen.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joppa said:


> Of course, their dominant position in the Spanish fixed line market (75% share) as the former state monopoly makes them, like BT in UK, arrogant and unresponsive to customer demand, QUOTE]
> 
> Well, they responded to me when I told them I wanted to sever my contract with them as they were too expensive and I had found a service provider who could give ASDL for 34 euros monthly.
> They slashed my monthly payment from 70 euros to 30 inclusive of IVA.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Brinkmanship always wins!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Brinkmanship always wins!


I'm not sure it does in the present economic crisis, in fact I suspect a few banks have learnt that lesson!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As a customer, if your existing provider don't budge, you can take your business elsewhere. 
You can always exercise your choice, whereas for a business, a client lost is a client gained by your competitor.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joppa said:


> As a customer, if your existing provider don't budge, you can take your business elsewhere.
> You can always exercise your choice, whereas for a business, a client lost is a client gained by your competitor.


Very true. But the trouble is that giants like telefonica will use their muscle to undercut competitors and put them out of business, then they'll put their prices up again.
And then new small companies will offer cheaper service and so on and so on......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Very true. But the trouble is that giants like telefonica will use their muscle to undercut competitors and put them out of business, then they'll put their prices up again.
> And then new small companies will offer cheaper service and so on and so on......


.... or they then buy the smaller company!

Jo xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what happens in Spain, but here in UK, the regulators have ensured that BT cannot use their dominant position to compete unfairly, by predatory price cuts and such like. And much to the annoyance of BT, they are forced to accept conditions which their newer competitors don't have to, such as not being allowed to block access to call through operators, calling cards etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> I don't know what happens in Spain, but here in UK, the regulators have ensured that BT cannot use their dominant position to compete unfairly, by predatory price cuts and such like. And much to the annoyance of BT, they are forced to accept conditions which their newer competitors don't have to, such as not being allowed to block access to call through operators, calling cards etc.



Telefonica do it thru the back door!

Jo xx


----------

